# SPB Shell 3D on HP Touchpad (tablet version)



## rattlesnake8 (Dec 6, 2011)

SPB has announced the tablet support for their launcher today. Here is the small youtube video that I have made to show the new update on HP touchpad.


----------



## JMillion (Oct 21, 2011)

i might check this out


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea this looks very cool. Big price tag though. Wish it was a little cheaper, or at least offered a trial. Hard to drop $15 on it without knowing if i'll like it.


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have had SPB 3D since my EVO 4G, but for some reason, I can no longer set my temp scale on weather or change cities... Still looking into it.

Found it, darn...


----------



## leoisright (Nov 9, 2011)

looks good on the Touchpad. Pretty much completes the look of a very well laid out launcher. $15 isn't that bad really for a great launcher. If you use it daily anyway. I reached out to the developer to find out some answers on if we reformat the hp, or update the roms seeing how this is a non-native android device if we would be in any danger of losing the key. I will repost their response.


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

hussdawg said:


> Yea this looks very cool. Big price tag though. Wish it was a little cheaper, or at least offered a trial. Hard to drop $15 on it without knowing if i'll like it.


You can buy it play with it for 10 mins then refund if u don't like it.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

It's an awesome Launcher, but I have had some problems with force closes with my HP bluetooth keyboard. Haven't used it in a while, so maybe they fixed it.


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

i even cant install it ! why ?! which versions du you use ?


----------



## video61 (Oct 17, 2011)

To get 25% off use code 357F8W25 go here to buy http://www.handster.com/cart.php just got it myself hope it helps New ver is 1.5.2 Release date: Dec 22, 2011


----------



## leoisright (Nov 9, 2011)

Update...

They said there is currently no support for custom roms. But, we are able to have this on 3 devices. I have formatted everything and it's linked to Market. So you should be able to reinstall because Market said it was already bought.


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

This is a really good launcher. The longer I play with it, the better I like it. I only wish there was a more detailed manual for it. There are several (to my knowledge) undocumented features thatt I have stumbled upon such as the ability to place often used apps in sort of a tray at the bottom of a page. Probably the best 15 dollars I have spent since getting the touchpad.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef2009 (Sep 18, 2011)

Using v1.52 right now on my tp and htc bravo. 
Realy nice and smoot.

You can check it on "mobilizm" turn off any network and install. After network connection you get a payment problem. So check it out before you buy it

V1.52 includes an experimental tablet mode.

Send from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk


----------

